# Facts, and more Facts



## Philip Smith (Feb 1, 2012)

Of course besides the internet, what would the best book to find facts (research) for military, paranormal/supernatural stories?


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 2, 2012)

Philip Smith said:


> Of course besides the internet, what would the best book to find facts (research) for military, paranormal/supernatural stories?



Encyclopedias cover most subjects,
Military history books
Paranormal books 
look up books at your library.

If looking for specific books, be alittle more specific. Military type(period, country, branch specific), specific paranormal encounters or studies,


----------



## shadowwalker (Feb 2, 2012)

You could also contact the branch public liaison office.


----------



## Philip Smith (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks SeverinR


----------

